# Reds



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2010)

A lot of red things in the garden at present. Here's a few:

This orange-red hybrid azalea:







These ruby red root tips on Neofinetia falcata 'Kinboshi':






This crimson red hydrangea called _kurenai ajisai_ (deep red hydrangea), a naturally occurring form of the widespread H. serrata:






And just cause it's so darn red, a repeat from another thread of this hybrid Sarracenia, probably S. psittacina x S. purpurea:






More reds to come if I figure correctly!


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 4, 2010)

wonderful!


----------



## Hera (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautiful, love the ruby roots. That's the best part of the neos.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2010)

:clap::clap:


Hera said:


> Beautiful, love the ruby roots. That's the best part of the neos.


 very neat, but that hydrangea is way too cool!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 4, 2010)

Great Pictures! The reds just *pop* out!!

Did you enhance the reds (with photoshop), or are they the natural colors?

Robert


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2010)

Gorgeous photos as always, Tom. So envious of your location!
That hydrangea is fabulous! I just got a Kinboshi yesterday.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 4, 2010)

Fantastic. Love those ruby tips!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought you were talking about a sucky team from Boston! 
Great photos BTW.


----------



## Heather (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey! None of that, Eric!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 4, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Did you enhance the reds (with photoshop), or are they the natural colors?



Robert, I guess you're asking about the hydrangea and the pitcher plants? Yes, truly that red. Of course photography is manipulation of light, so speaking of true color, etc. is tough. They are as close as these tired old eyes can make out. That contrasty too - the hydrangea doesn't look real even to the naked eye. It you are using a screen with that shiny new surface coating it will only enhance that effect unfortunately - one reason why I don't use those types of monitors, I don't know what the heck I'm looking at!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 4, 2010)

wow, beautiful hydrangea


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool photos, Tom. Great theme, also.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome _'Kinboshi'_ roots! Awesome Hydrangea! Both happen to be faves of mine!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah Reds!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 5, 2010)

*The Red Train rolls on...*

Thanks for the continuing compliments. 

That hydrangea is a real stand out. Everyone who sees it goes, "is that a hydrangea? That's not a hydrangea, is it? Look at that color!"

A couple more reds, first, Sarracenia leucophylla:






And the spectacular Sprekelia formosissima (as big as your hand!):


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2010)

The color on that last one is...delicious!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 5, 2010)

Sprekelias are cool! I've grown these before.


----------



## Clark (Jun 6, 2010)

Intense reds.
Do you folks have dinner outside?(its insect season here).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2010)

Clark said:


> Intense reds.
> Do you folks have dinner outside?(its insect season here).



Yes, we can eat outside until summer comes then the mosquitoes get way too intense. April through mid June (when the endless monsoon starts) and again in late September through early November (when the cold fall rains start) are great times for picnics here.

Another red today:






And another shot of the hydrangea. Even Japanese people who see these in my garden are floored by the color - they are amazed to learn that these are Japanese plants!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhh!

I'd advise you to keep all bulls out of your garden. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2010)

Hmmm -- I can hardly wait to see the yellows, Tom, considering you've stated that's your favorite.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm -- I can hardly wait to see the yellows, Tom, considering you've stated that's your favorite.



I'll see what I can do Dot!

Here's another look at the hydrangea. As it ages it gets more and more wine red. It should finish sometime this week.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 13, 2010)

Wonderful pics Tom!!! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm -- I can hardly wait to see the yellows, Tom, considering you've stated that's your favorite.



Hey Dot, here are a couple yellows.

Japanese iris known as _shobu, Iris ensata_. This yellow form is atypical since most cultivars are blue to purple.






Here's a double flowered form of the common southeastern US, yellow jasmine, _Gelsemium sempervirens_, possibly the form known as 'Pride of Augusta'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh wow! I wasn't expecting that here -- made my heart skip a beat!

Beautiful, Tom!!!!!!!!!! I love the Iris, especially.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 14, 2010)

that Iris I have not seen before!


----------



## jewel (Jun 15, 2010)

love the roots and what a lovely lace cap:clap: do you have any more hippeastrum? i love hippeastrum especially the species papilio


----------

